# Bicentennial Varsity



## schwinnbikebobb

Finally got the Bicentennial Varsity wrapped up. The paint on this almost looked like dirt was scrubbed into it. Took forever to get it clean so it kept getting bumped back.  Happy with the finished product.  Mine is a Oct 75 serial number. momo has a gorgeous one that has a few different details, maybe he will post a pic of it.


----------



## island schwinn

great job cleaning it up.
what's the date on the headbadge,if any?


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

Thanks!!  No date on the hb but this must have been about the time they started stamping them.


----------



## Dale Alan

Wow,you did a great job . Cleaned up nicely. My folks gave me one of these,I was 15 at the time. Some fond memories,thanks for posting.


----------



## momo608

One of my favorites. Nice job Bob! Those are the NOS decals?

Mine is not as original as Bob's, for one thing it took a donor bike because most of the parts were badly rusted. As luck would have it, I had a 76 Varsity about one month difference in age to give me the parts it needed. Note the 76 style reflectors and shifter cable routing.

The his and hers are not mine, just some very nice bikes I ran across researching mine.


----------



## Metacortex

Up until 1975 Schwinn didn't normally build or ship the following year models until after the factory holiday shutdown ended in mid-January, however these bikes were an exception. What I mean is that even though they weren't listed in the 1975 catalog dealers could order the 1975 Varsity, Sting-Ray and Fair Lady in the Bicentennial paint motif starting in September '75. This may be of interest to those with 1975 dated Bicentennial models who had previously assumed they were early production 1976 models. The Schwinn Dealer News Flash 1975 #14 (dated 8/8/75) states:

NEW COLOR - On September 2 we will offer white color with red and blue trim on all Varsity men's and ladies' bicycles and the same color combination on Sting-Ray and Fair Ladies models. These new units, of course, will be in the Bi-centennial motif but will carry the same model name and prices as the regular models. We plan to have color photographs and revised order forms in about two weeks which will be mailed to all dealers. In the meantime, they can be added to the order form on orders (both regular and Christmas dating) for shipment on or after September 2 in the "extra" column. Simply insert the letter "W" (for white) at the top of the "extra" column and the quantity required on any Varsity men's or ladies', Sting-Ray or Fair Ladies' model. This white, red and blue color should give your Christmas sales a big boost and make an attractive new addition to your floor display. They will also be featured in Christmas ads.

A follow up in the Schwinn Dealer News Flash 1975 #20 (9/29/75) states:

WHITE BICYCLES - Dealer and consumer response to the new white Bicentennial motif models has been excellent, and we are confident that these will be hot sellers for some time to come. Right now, this color is running at around 15% of our production. If you do not have them on order, we suggest that you place your requirements at once and avoid the last minute rush. Dealer after dealer has told us that they sold out their first shipment in a matter of days.


----------



## momo608

[QUOTE="Metacortex, [/QUOTE]

Do you have any info on exactly when the shifter cable routing and spoke reflectors changed? I'm assuming this was a 1976 model change at the start. Whatever it's worth, by far most of the Bicentennials out there seem to be 1975 bikes judging by the cables and reflectors.


----------



## Metacortex

From what I've found the one-piece cable stops were used at the start of production in '76. Assuming the headbadge is original a sure way to tell a '76 would be the 4-digit date code stamp on the headbadge, any built in '75 would not have that.

During '75 the reflectors were changed to wide-angle SCHWINN 5621C-3A-4R amber/red, however sometime in '76 I believe they changed to clear versions. I believe the clear versions were then used from '77 through at least '82.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

Good info!!   I think we talked about that being possible momo. Yes those are the nos decals. I even rolled the dice and did not clear them before applying.


----------



## momo608

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Good info!!   I think we talked about that being possible momo. Yes those are the nos decals. I even rolled the dice and did not clear them before applying.




Good to see how well they worked. I thought for sure they would crumble.


----------



## Dale Alan

Decals look great,really is amazing they lasted that long without issues.


----------

